# My Saltwater Adventure



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been buying and selling stuff on GTAA for a while now, so I figured I'd post my saltwater adventure here. I've been in the hobby for about 8 years now with freshwater and my last tank was a fully planted tank. I was about to give discus a try and last minute changed my mind and converted my 75g planted into a saltwater tank. The plan was initially to keep only live rock and fish but that changed quickly.

My 75g

















This tank was setup for about 6 months until I dismantled everything and sold it. The reason was that I had acquired another setup. This setup had lots of dry rock and I wanted to start with a pest free tank....I wasn't really into the creepy crawlers...even thought they probably were beneficial.

The next tank was a Fluval Osaka tank.







I quickly realized that I needed a drilled tank, all the equipment was starting to get ugly hanging off the back and I kind of was limited with the hang on stuff.

I found a 65g drilled tank on kijiji and went for it. The sump that came with the tank was sold off and a 20g long was purchased as a sump.


I had a lot of live rock that I didn't want crowding the display tank so another 20g was added to house the extra rock. The return pump was T'd off into this second tank and then it would overflow into the sump. I built the stand myself with a foot print of 90g....perhaps in the future.

This current setup is about 3 months old and is going well so far.



GSP...trying to get a mat going on the bottom.

Torch

Hammer head


Picked these up the other day...does anyone know what these are called?


Habitants include a pair of clowns, 2 pj cardinals, 1 bengai cardinal, 3 anthias, 2 cleaner shrimps, lawnmower blenny, 1 chromis, 1 hermit crab, few snails.


Finally setup my quarantine tank today.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

First one seems to be acans and the next one are clove polyps.

Very nice setups and I love how you have progressed into a reefer fairly fasting with knowing what you want/need and what you shouldn't do.

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Great setup  and like Alt said amazingly quick progress....


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> First one seems to be acans and the next one are clove polyps.
> 
> Very nice setups and I love how you have progressed into a reefer fairly fasting with knowing what you want/need and what you shouldn't do.
> 
> Keep the pics coming!





kamal said:


> Great setup  and like Alt said amazingly quick progress....


Thanks guys! Guess there was a lot of learning involved and some lessons were learned the hard way. I never would have setup a quarantine tank but now its a must for me after losing all my livestock to marine ich and too many pests.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Still loving the Osaka. I should have bought it!


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

Steel_Wind said:


> Still loving the Osaka. I should have bought it!


Yeah you should have, I would have loved to see it setup again instead of a turtle tank as it was destined for.

Well I got a piece of GSP from a member here and another polyp piece I picked up. Right now they are in the Q-tank and I have a few questions.

There's some majano and aiptasia on the GSP rock and hair algae and sponges on the polyp piece. How can I clean these up? Also found what looks like a clam and a bunch of brittle stars...which I would also like to get rid of.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Throw them away and get new pieces...

Seriously, GSP is easy and free. Why deal with pests like that.

As for the clove polyps, they're the same deal...mostly free


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

great looking tank buddy.. i purchased your first tank from you lol i have not yet put up pictures as i am making sure everything is going well before.. i will soon put them up and you can see what i have done to it.. over all looking very good buddy keep it up


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Throw them away and get new pieces...
> 
> Seriously, GSP is easy and free. Why deal with pests like that.
> 
> As for the clove polyps, they're the same deal...mostly free


Thats true, would you know where I can get either one?



sooley19 said:


> great looking tank buddy.. i purchased your first tank from you lol i have not yet put up pictures as i am making sure everything is going well before.. i will soon put them up and you can see what i have done to it.. over all looking very good buddy keep it up


Thanks man, post yours up, would love to see how your tank is progressing.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You can have as much gsp as you want from my house.


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> You can have as much gsp as you want from my house.


Sweet! Can you pm your number...not sure if you'd be home today but I might be coming to scarbrough later today. Thanks.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome tank and I can believe how fast you moved from one tank to another.... I want a drilled tank for next year but I just dont know how you keep two big tanks running in the same room while the new one is cycling..... that will be a headache. 

Are you sure is a majano?

sometimes BTA look like majanos when they just start...


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

Letigrama said:


> Awesome tank and I can believe how fast you moved from one tank to another.... I want a drilled tank for next year but I just dont know how you keep two big tanks running in the same room while the new one is cycling..... that will be a headache.
> 
> Are you sure is a majano?
> 
> sometimes BTA look like majanos when they just start...


By the time the second tank was setup the first tank had been sold off. I was told by another reefer before I started I should go drilled...but I couldn't afford it at the time and now I wish I had waited and just got a drilled tank. I wasn't planning on a complex system but that quickly changed.

I'm pretty sure it was majano.

Guess I should post my equipment, feel free to let me know if something should be changed for more efficiency.

Lighting: 120 1W LED's, 50/50 Blue and White driven by independent MW drivers.
SUMP: 20 gallon long with refugium and sand bed in the middle chamber.
Second 20 gallon with about 40-50lbs of live rock.
Skimmer: Coralife Cone Skimmer 150
Heating: 2 Ehiem heaters, one each in the 20 gallons.
Pump: Mag 5
Flow: 1 Hydor and 1 JBJ Oceanstream powerheads hooked up to a Hydor wavemaker



Attempt at Mangrooves


The wiring mess


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Using 1W LED may be just good for softies, and few low light LPS.


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

notclear said:


> Using 1W LED may be just good for softies, and few low light LPS.


Your right, I'd probably can't grow anything advance but I wanted to keep things simple. Everything is doing great right now, just noticed that my hammer which started out with 2 heads is splitting into 4!! I was only running the led's at about 40% brightness and I've turned them up to about 60%, I'll see how this effects the tank.


----------

